# boat and new trailer (lots of pics)



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

my cousin (shootnmiss) and I just painted our duck boat trailer. this will be the first year using a trailer and decided to give it a unique/custom paint job.

trailer-stock 


















CUSTOM PAINT JOB
I did all of the painting and shootnmiss created the stenciling!

Trailer









Back- duck heads









Fenders

Cattails









Cupped Duck









Quack Head symbol









Greatwhitehunter









Shootnmiss









My favorite part of the trailer! duck feet









Black on black- rolling on 14's!









Boat before









Boat after- on trailer









new paint in boat

ducks on all seats- the duck hearse









Quack Head symbol









Back view









Inside boat









Last but not least, pulls the rig!









It took a lot of time to do all of this work and it turned out really good in my opinion. some pics look dirty because we had to drive it on some gravel. Opinions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Very very cool guys. You're going to get plenty of satisfaction out of knowing that you rigged this up all on your own. The custom stencils really top it off. Again, good job.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You guys did some work, I really like the chrome tip on the jeep exhaust, Classy :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pretty nice lookin rig you got yourself there!!! Hopefully you checked out if the boat floats before you put all the time and effort into painting!! All you need now for that jeep is some clip on spinners. Nice work guys!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! Any more thoughts or opinions!?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

The boat and trailer look awesome. Good job on re-doing everything it looks sweet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> You guys did some work, I really like the chrome tip on the jeep exhaust, Classy :beer:


I noticed that too.

Nice paint job. Though I would never go that much into detail. I know things like that are fun to do.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well why not go into that much detail?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To me its more work then its worth. But hey, if I had the time I would.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

its definitely worth the time to me so i guess thats all that matters


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

MallardMayhem. Don't worry the boat floats, we have used it for two years already!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the personal details. It adds that extra touch and looks great if you ask me.


----------



## Wingbuckler 4 (Jul 9, 2008)

nice duck boat haha! you gonna bring that thing to north dakota?


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope, We shoot our ducks in MN


----------



## Wingbuckler 4 (Jul 9, 2008)

GOOD!! one less duck boat i have to worry about kicking geese and ducks off their roosting ponds!


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice Rig, Good to see a little retro. I think it rocks :beer:


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks cool, all the work is worth it, really shows some drive.


----------

